# Used Brother PR-620/Babylock Emp6 Price



## MoradoDesigns (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello Everyone, I hope this is an appropriate question for this forum. 

I have a 10+ year old Babylock EMP6 that I am thinking about selling as we are primarily doing mostly DTG printing lately. It has 29 million stitches and 1066 hours of run time. It runs well but could definitely use a maintenance service. I have all the frames as well as the cap frame, the stand, basic software and a ton of thread. I am having a hard time finding a good price to sell it for. Any feedback would be welcome.


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

I would think somewhere between 3000-5000


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

There's one of those going for $4k (their asking price) in Las Vegas, posted 21 days ago on craigslist.


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

3500 to around 4k


----------

